# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Aλκιμος [Southamton Salvor, Alkimos / Sambre-et-Meuse, Luminary]

## Nicholas Peppas

It is doubtful that *Alkimos* was _a true passenger ship_ even for a short time. At best, she was helping the Greek Coastal Shipping when things were in bad shape, as with the strike of 1951 that is discussed in Greek below. Yet, the ship stayed with the Greek Government for a while. It appears that they tried to sell her in the early 1950s but who would buy a huge salvage vessel...

So, she lasted only 10 years before she went for salvage herself! But of course note that this was a wooden ship!!




> Name:     SOUTHAMPTON SALVOR     Launch Date:     23.1.43
> Type:     Salvage vessel         Date of completion:     12.43
> Flag:     GBR             Keel:     
> Tons:     800             Link:     
> DWT:     0             Yard No:     
> Length overall:     55.8         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     51.8             Country of build:     USA
> Beam:     11.3             Builder:     Bellingham IW
> Material of build: w         Location of yard:     Bellingham
> ...


There is a wonderful Web site (http://www.risdonbeazley.co.uk/page2.html) talking about all these 1943 US salvage vessels and giving even a nice photo of a sister ship. We note:




> *Coastal Class salvage vessel on trials, the HELP?
> 
> **By 1943 the Admiralty were taking delivery new salvage vessels from shipyards in the UK and USA.  In addition to the 30 plus vessels that they already managed Risdon Beazley were given 30 more, making them the biggest civilian salvor in the World. * *Their ships worked in the Mediterranean and east to Colombo.   They lost three ships due to enemy action. With the exception of three wreck clearance vessels, they managed all of the salvage ships and equipment that crossed the Channel for D-Day;  they went on to clear the ports in Northern Europe. Their shipyard built 22 Fairmile ML/MGB/MTBs, a number of smaller vessels and acted as an assembly point for equipment & stores.*


And then more



> RIS*DON BEAZLEY ADMIRALTY OWNED FLEET - RED ENSIGN FLEET* (29 vessels). 
> 
> All vessels were lightly armed. American Lease Lend Salvage Vessels 
> Part of a class of eight fully equipped salvage wooden vessels 183' x 37' x 14.75' Diesel Electric 1,200 BHP 12 knots. Displacement 800 tons, Crew 35. Rest of the class were retained by the USN and were at the Utah and Omaha beaches on D-Day.
> ..........*Southampton Salvor* (USN BARS 10)  1943      " " (Returned to USN 10/46)


Salvage vessels.jpg

And please in no way should you confuse her with the sad *Alkimos* in Peru http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkimos_(ship)

________________

Αδυνατον να δεχθουμε το *Αλκιμος* σαν επιβατηγο. Μαλλον χρησιμοποιηθηκε απλα για λιγο διαστημα οταν η Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια το ειχε αναγκη, οπως επι παραδειγματι στην περιοδο απεργιας και λοκ−αουτ το 1951 (βλεπε παρα κατω). Τα χαρακτηριστικα αυτου του Αμερικανικου _ξυλινου_ πλοιου του 1943 δινονται παρα πανω στα αγγλικα. Ηταν ενα μεγαλο ρυμουλκο!

Φαινεται οτι το πλοιο ηταν ελευθερο απο τον Οκτωβριο του 1946 και οτι το πηραμε το 1948 μια και βρισκουμε μια μικρη ανακοινωση στις εφημεριδες της εποχης που λεει οτι το *Αλκιμος*, το *Αγερωχος* και το *Απτοητος* (τι ονοματα!!!!) ηταν στον δρομο απο την Αμβερσα στον Πειραια στις 8 Σεπτεμβριου 1948.

19480908 Alkimos.jpg

Φαινεται οτι δεν βοηθησαν πολυ τοτε γιατι περασαν στον πλειστηριασμο στις 24 Δεκεμβριου 1949

19491224 Alkimos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αδυνατον να δεχθουμε το *Αλκιμος* σαν επιβατηγο. Μαλλον χρησιμοποιηθηκε απλα για λιγο διαστημα οταν η Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια το ειχε αναγκη, οπως επι παραδειγματι στην περιοδο απεργιας και λοκ−αουτ το 1951 (βλεπε παρα κατω).


Και μετα, στις 23 Μαιου 1951 (!) βρισκουμε και τις δραστηριοτητες του επιβατηγου τυπου!!! Αγονη γραμμη Ανατολικης Κρητης, κατα πασαν πιθανοτητα Αγιος Νικολαος, Παχεια Αμμος, Σητεια και Ιεραπετρα...

19510523 Agones.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Αλκιμος* μεταφερει επιβατες και εμπορευματα τον Δεκεμβριο 1950.  Εδω καταχωρηση στην _Ναυτεμπορικη_ της 1ης Δεκεμβριου 1950.

19501201 Αλκιμος Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

5 Ιουλιου 1950 απο τα ΝΕΑ με αναφορα στα *Αλκιμος, Απτοητος* και *Αγερωχος*

ΑΑΑ.jpg

----------


## Takerman

BARS-10 (HMS SOUTHAMPTON SALVOR)
Completed and to UK under Lend Lease 18 Dec 43.  Returned 10  Dec 46  after sold by FLC Nov 46.  Merc. ALKIMOS 1948, scrapped in Greece 1953.



bars9b-05.jpg
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.shipscribe.com/usnaux/BARS/BARS05.html

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε takerman αυτή η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες δείχνει όπως ήταν  πραγματικά αυτά τα ξύλινα σκάφη κατηγορίας ARS (Rescue & Salvage Ship). Η φωτογραφία στο 1ο ποστ πρέπει να  αναφέρουμε οτι δείχνει ένα σιδηρένιο πλοίο ναυαγιαιρεσιών, της  βρετανικής κλάσης Kil (σχετικά εδώ) από αυτά που χρησίμευσαν σε ανελκύσεις ναυαγίων κατά τον β' παγκόσμιο και μετά.

To ναυαγοσωστικό ΑΛΚΙΜΟΣ της φωτογραφίας πουλήθηκε το 1950 από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο στην εταιρία "Κλωστήρια & Υφαντουργία Σύρου".

Πρέπει να πούμε οτι στο παρόν θέμα έχουν μπλεχτεί δυο πλοία. Το ένα το παραπάνω πρώην ναυαγοσωστικό και το δεύτερο είναι το πλοίο το παρακάτω αγγελιών.



> Το πλοιο *Αλκιμος* μεταφερει επιβατες και εμπορευματα τον Δεκεμβριο 1950.  Εδω καταχωρηση στην _Ναυτεμπορικη_ της 1ης Δεκεμβριου 1950.
> 
> 19501201 Αλκιμος Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg





> Και μετα, στις 23 Μαιου 1951 (!) βρισκουμε και τις δραστηριοτητες του επιβατηγου τυπου!!! Αγονη γραμμη Ανατολικης Κρητης, κατα πασαν πιθανοτητα Αγιος Νικολαος, Παχεια Αμμος, Σητεια και Ιεραπετρα...
> 
> 19510523 Agones.jpg


Το ΑΛΚΙΜΟΣ των δυο αγγελιών δεν έχει σχέση με το πρώην ναυαγοσωστικό που παραχωρήθηκε στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο.
Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν ένα φορτηγό-μικτό σκάφος 355 τόνων που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1919 στη Savannah των ΗΠΑ για λογαριασμό του γαλλικού Π.Ν. και σε σχέδια αλιευτικού σκάφους. Ονομάστηκε SAMBRE-ET-MEUSE άλλα έχοντας ολοκληρωθεί πολύ αργά για να δράσει στον πόλεμο, πουλήθηκε το 1920 σε Άγγλους που το μετονόμασαν KINGFISHER για χρήση ως αλιευτικό. Το 1940 περιήλθε στο αγγλικό Π.Ν. και χρησίμευσε ως περιπολικό με το όνομα LUMINARY. Μετά τον πόλεμο αγοράστηκε από Έλληνες ως ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ Λ. αλλά το 1950 μετονομάστηκε ΑΛΚΙΜΟΣ. Έτσι το βρίσκουμε να κάνει την άγονη της Κρήτης.
Το 1953 μετονομάστηκε ΡΑΦΑΗΛ και αργότερα συνιδιοκτήτης στο σκάφος γίνεται ο καπετάν Κώστας Βεντούρης. Το 1969 πήρε το όνομα ΜΑΡΙΝΕΡ και τελικά πουλήθηκε το 1970 για να διαλυθεί στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία από το αδελφό του Bouvines, του πρώτου της σειράς που έφτιαξαν τα ναυπηγεία της Savannah και από την οποία σειρά το ΑΛΚΙΜΟΣ ήταν το τελευταίο επιζών...

BOUVINES.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Luminary-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...uminary-01.jpg

----------

